# rigid conduit fittings.



## ICE (Mar 29, 2017)

The rigid conduit has a tapered thread.  The coupling does not.  The offset fitting does not have tapered threads.  The hub has tapered threads.  I wrote a correction that said that the conduit must thread into the hub.  Do you agree with me?


----------



## cda (Mar 29, 2017)

What is your code reference


----------



## north star (Mar 29, 2017)

*@ * @ * @*

ICE,

Does the installation as shown in your picture, provide a
"continuous,  effective ground fault path"  [ * RE:* `08 NEC,
Article 344.46, _*..." unless the design of the box, fitting,*_
_*or enclosure is such that affords equivalent*_
_*protection "*_  ]  ?  Also, Art. 300.10.

I respectfully disagree with your interpretation sir !

*@ * @ * @*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 30, 2017)

If a contractor in my area did that work I would be happy with it. I don't think I'm skilled enough to catch the different threads entering a hub like you did. 

ICE, I think I would have pass it due to my ignorance of the code, along as it's water tight and the grounding path meets code.

Could it become dislodged somehow, is the conduit strapped to the structure?

Is the hub a water type hub? Gasket?


----------



## cda (Mar 30, 2017)

Run a ohm test??  One of them electrical test to verify

Or appropriate test???


----------



## fatboy (Mar 30, 2017)

I would be more concerned with the liquid resistance. I would be inclined to reject it on that alone, than that it probably violates any listings, to not mate it with the appropriate fitting. JMHO


----------



## ICE (Mar 30, 2017)

I put it to the test and water gets through when the offset fitting is screwed into the hub.  The conduit screwed into the coupling as tight as I can get it with just my hands lets water get through.  The conduit screwed into the coupling as tight as I can get it with channel-lock pliers did not leak.  The conduit screwed into the hub with just my hands did not leak.  I used 2" conduit etc.

CDA, an ohm tester will not give a meaningful result.  To my knowledge, the hardware has not been evaluated with mismatched threads and such use contradicts the listing.  I have been told that the coupling is shipped with the conduit but the threads do not match and I wonder how it became a common practice.


----------



## north star (Mar 31, 2017)

*= + = + =*

If \ when using the offset, or other hub fittings to couplings,
some electricians have used Teflon tape and wrapped it
around the threads several times, or even used Pipe Dope
on the threads......This in an effort to "seal out" moisture.
Not saying it is compliant [ by the Letter of the Code ], but
it has been done.

Also, a Listed type of "sealing locknut" on the Hub fitting
could be used......One that provides electrical grounding
continuity.








*+ = + = +*


----------



## Joe Engel (Mar 31, 2017)

Would have passed it! must have been a local contractor you have history with... But I see your point. Here in North MS, we call that redneck engineering and I've seen a lot worse.


----------

